# bloody gypos!!!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

8.35pm and doorbell goes..........ding dong then KNOCK KNOCK.
open door to some scroat asking if i am selling the fence panels on my truck as he would give me a good price for them.
!!!!!!!!!!! sorry does my truck say scrap on the side of it? or does it say blah blah blah........put that incase someone says i am advertising like last time!!! sheesh
oh no m8, but i can give you a good price for it, didnt i just answer that question? oh and btw you are now on camera so do me a fav and get off my driveway M8. wonder if my truck will still be there in the morning lol


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The truck, yes. The fencing? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> The truck, yes. The fencing? :wink: :lol:


clunt...........thanks scoob yet another sleepless night


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Shouldn't leave your gear in view of the public, you are asking for it to get nicked really.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> Shouldn't leave your gear in view of the public, you are asking for it to get nicked really.


bit hard to hide as its a load of galvanized estate fencing to be painted


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

1971, we have moved from the city to the Vale of Evesham. My first day at the new primary school

New Friend: See those 2 boys over there....

Me: Yes

New Friend: They are Gypos, never ever trust a Gypo

This good advice has stood me well ever since.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

gazzer1964 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't leave your gear in view of the public, you are asking for it to get nicked really.
> ...


Can't you cover it over? Or unload it at your yard?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

could have but was nacked, so came home instead of yard. sat having a brew and they safely on wagon.








suppose i should really get me arse off sofa and unlock the factory, but watchin sweeny


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gazzer,

you really need to sort them dandelions out in the photo


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought you would have a decent gate in front of your house :lol:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> gazzer,
> 
> you really need to sort them dandelions out in the photo


 :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cheeky fookers........how many builders do you know or other trades that do sod all at home and only do it to make not speand money lol. have to admit though the weeds are getting bad and yes i really ought to replace the original railings with some new. but it's all time guys........and i am at work yet again powder coating. the galv panels that were on truck, i got one of my guys in to jetwash.......showed him the quickest and easiest way. jetwash side A......turn around and put here then jetwash side B. max time 5 mins per panel.....17 panels = max 1.5hrs. dozy sod is moving them more than he has too, and has been on them since 8am. its nissing down and he is still going. good job he is on a price for the job, even so why would anyone want to be out in pouring rain any longer than you had too.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Say what you like about gypos matey but if you had watched that program bout them all & I ain't neva seen a 6 year old so well trained at lap dancing.

Those geezers have proper got it sussed, you get to grapple as in grab a woman that u want, she falls into line (no messing), she hasn't been round the block with half ur mates havin been thru her, good n proper tea on the table, every night, mint shed on wheels but what the hey u ain't tidying it no way, you neva have to take ur crap to the tip & queue for hours u just dump ur shit as in old mattress wherever you feel like it before moving on, no council tax to pay, you get hammered as much as you like with your own mates & do what you want any old time.

Only downside is universally loathed & despised by every race, colour & creed, still it's one of the few things that unites this divided world of ours


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Now were they actually the travelling roma, or just a bunch of scallys?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dash said:


> Now were they actually the travelling roma, or just a bunch of scallys?


scallyywags dash


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

To quote a certain movie " I fu*king hate pikies"

Some of them left one of their ponies in a field I own. Started kicking walkers crossing the public footpath. I got 'threatened by County Council and Police'.- Take me to court If I do nothing about it -"As its on my land your responsible"
- Can I remove the horse legally - No I dont have the owners permission ( yea really - a lawyer told me that)
- Can I ( or nameless person) open the gate and just let it out - No I would be responsible for the ensuing car crash if it bolts.
- Can I shoot it - No it not yours ( and any way cost me to get it to knackers Yard)

Bit like if you punch a burglar and you get done for assault kinda situation.

Got rid of it eventually ( not saying how :twisted: ) but talk about agro.

Like I said pikies, I fu*king hate em'


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone run by the theory of pikeys with me, of why they think YOUR land is their land. Apart from "they're pikeys" :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Can someone run by the theory of pikeys with me, of why they think YOUR land is their land. Apart from "they're pikeys" :lol:


Not quite sure what you getting at Scooby. But they call us mere mortals 'gorgeous' slang for we are there to make money/rip/whatever. That they did (till now) with me. no doubt some other poor sucker is taking it now.


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Dash said:


> Now were they actually the travelling roma, or just a bunch of scallys?


and the difference is ........? nothing ,their all the same scumbags whatever you call them


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

there is a travellers camp not that far from me.

they have never caused any serious trouble in ten years other than last year when a bad family moved in and started a crime wave of epic proportions: from stealing church roofs to dogs tied up outside the co-op.

their fellow travellers eventually got fed up of the trouble they were causing the rest of the community and they were moved on. the majority of the travellers on the local site keep themselves to themselves - but there are a few that are rude/ignorant and just unpleasant. i could say the same about a lot of the people living in the village too. they steal scrap metal while big corporations fiddle their taxes. not sure who is the bigger thief. would not trust either.

oh, and their driving is utterly appalling. i am sure they are well insured though....


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

phillywilly said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Now were they actually the travelling roma, or just a bunch of scallys?
> ...


The Roma are an ethnic group with a rich culture and a lower crime than other statistical groups in the UK, but are tarnished with the same brush as "pikeys", which originated with Irish Travellers, who have a culture of violence and crime.

The risk of referring to people as something they're not is you get ignorant simpletons like you coming along classing them all as scumbags due to the actions of a few. Keep reading the Daily Mail mate.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Dash said:


> The Roma are an ethnic group with a rich culture and a lower crime than other statistical groups in the UK, but are tarnished with the same brush as "pikeys", which originated with Irish Travellers, who have a culture of violence and crime.


Well put Dash. 
Despite my experience with "Pikeys" I have great respect for Roma Gypsies, and have let them use my land for their true to faith ( horse driven) caravans in the past. They have shown respect, and received it. They have shown warmth, friendship and when I needed it most ( 2001 Foot & Mouth devastation) great compassion and support.

On the other hand, the previously mentioned slime balls respect no-one. In the small town I live in they run amok as they please. Including shop lifting, theft, physical assault. Having no respect for the rules of the road doing what they please. Last but not least, tresspass :x on a scale you would not beleive. Perhaps, in their own community they have 'law, order and respect'. However, in the outside world they have reaped what they have sown; we are just a means to a profitable end - no more no less. They have cost my family a great deal of time, stress and money in 'dealing' with them.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh they have their own rules and regs.......but us to them are just pray i am afraid. remember the BBC film a summer with the johnsons? well they are from my home town of cheltenham and once they got picked up for all the stately homes that had been robbed. the rural crime figures dropped by nearly 60%


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I personally think you should move house lol


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I personally think you should move house lol


You are legally bound when selling a house to inform the buyer of any downsides,disputes,ongoing agruments,etc so would be probably be liable to be sued if the buyer experienced same problems upon moving in


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, Gaz, were your fence panels safe on your wagon? :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> So, Gaz, were your fence panels safe on your wagon? :-*


babe am a bit of a cunt in my area to undesirables that come lookin. yep panels fine...just had wheelie bin missing :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > So, Gaz, were your fence panels safe on your wagon? :-*
> ...


A furkin wheelie bin :lol: , bet they have fun using that :lol: . I have gypos knocking on my door nearly every week offering to cut my 300ft hedge ooo errrr :lol:  that said I had my beloved broken into a few weeks ago, over the gates and infront of cctv we have up and 3 pairs of designer sunglasses were taken! Thank god they didn't take my cd changer and cause any more damage! They were considerate though and left my door slightly on the jar rather than close it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wud love to see that hedge mmmm. night hun is tooo l8 for an owld fart


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Go and curl up in someone's wheelie bin! :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Go and curl up in someone's wheelie bin! :-*


err wsnt gypos pinched bin was counsil as wheel fell off, but replacment is here....2nd hand jubby thing


----------

